# [info]In need for recruitment



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry if somehow I broke any forum rules but I just found this site and I am pretty excited, I always wanted to play dark heresy online like that, but seeing as some threads are still recruiting even though they started and such has caused me a bit of confusion, so can someone explain to me how/if I could join a game if the roleplay is underway?
Also if someone would prompt me to a recruitment thread that is still open since I couldn't find one in the first pages I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

There arent any real rules surrounding closure of recruitment. Some Gm's like myself close recruitment when action goes up. Others keep it open a long as they can.

As for rp's that are open right know, the phaeron by serp is still in its opening stages. In our darkest hour is still oficially open and gm'ed by deus mortis although not much action has gone on in the past few weeks.

Also Revan is intending on starting up a new whfb rp in the next few weeks. He has a history of good rp's so you should look forward to that.

Tales of the 8th and no sorrow for the lost are also pretty early but i havent been following them so cant tell you any specifics.

Sorry if i missed any.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

RoleplayKutu said:


> Sorry if somehow I broke any forum rules


If we had rules on this forum preventing people from asking questions then I fear Heresy would have been fucked a very long time ago.



RoleplayKutu said:


> but seeing as some threads are still recruiting even though they started and such has caused me a bit of confusion,


Lets hope we can clear that up then.



RoleplayKutu said:


> so can someone explain to me how/if I could join a game if the roleplay is underway?


Its entirely dependent on the GM as Warsmith pointed out. Some GM's do not allow new players when their action threads start, some do. For those that do, joining in is again completely dependent on the GM. Some, like me, will add your character to the roster as if you had always been there; this allows your character to know everything that everyone else does without any issue. (In my opinion this also eliminates most of the awkward introduction, since your character is not just joining the group for the first time, they are just now in the foreground of the story.)

Then there are other GM's who will add your character like a new member to a team. Anything they know you may not, your essentially a completely new entity to them. Personally I've always found this to be incredibly awkward, but to each their own.



RoleplayKutu said:


> Also if someone would prompt me to a recruitment thread that is still open since I couldn't find one in the first pages I would be eternally grateful!


There is my No Sorrow for the Lost, Serp's The Phaeron (as your already aware), and Revan's Tales of the Eighth Legion.


----------

